# Choosing and raising our first LGD



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi folks. We are diving in and getting our first LGD. We will be looking at some Maremma/Kuvasz pups this weekend. We are looking for an all around guardian that will protect our chickens, ducks, goats and ponies as well as any new additions in the future. I know the parents of these pups are both proven guardians and both are good with fowl. Of course we do understand that each dog is different and they may not take on all their parents traits. 
How do you suggest we select an LGD. I know what I would look for if I were getting a herding breed, like my Sheltie or a Border Collie but what are the key points when looking at LGD pups? Anything specific we should be checking for or any tests we can do to ensure we are picking the right pup for our family situation? 

Once we do bring a pup home (these are 8 weeks) should they go out to the barn or pen right away and stay there or do we have them in the house and slowly transition? We want our new pup to do their job well but would also like it to be part of the family. We know that it can take several years for our new pup to grow up and be the guardian we hope it will be. I just want to make sure we start off on the right foot and keep going that way. Any thoughts or suggestions to a newbie in the LGD world??

Thanks so much!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

There's long thread here with day to day details and lots of other competent folks' advice(along with some chatter) about someone raising their LGD. If you've got the time, it's worth the read. made-my-choice-bulgarian-karakachan


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hello Harmony and welcome to the exciting world of working with LGDs. I love talking about my experience with my first LGD; so this may be a little winded. I started my first one two years ago and, with the help of the wonderful people in this forum, she is doing a fine job. My situation may be different from yours, however, in that my homestead is small (only 6 acres) and this size permitted my LGD to accept the entire place (including humans) as her guards. Also I have a large labradore who backs my LGD up should the need arise. (Most importantly here is that the "prey" drive in my lab was curtailed before this LGD pup came to my place. It would have been more difficult for this pup if my lab had been chasing what this new pup was suppose to learn to guard.)

I see you're in Canada, which means the LGD you decide on will need to be able to ENJOY cold weather; and I see you're looking at a pup of mixed blood, i.e. maremma and kuvasz. I know little about either of those breeds; however, I do know when getting a pup with mixed breeding, you never really know which breed propensity is going to show up when. From what you've said, you seem to know that is something you will simply need to watch for and learn how to deal with as you go. (I believe you're fortunate in that, unless I'm mistaken, neither of those breeds have a prey drive.) 

Aart mentioned my thread about a Karakachan breed of LGD; and though I would not rule out getting a different breed, I highly doubt this one can be beat! Yes, I'm prejudiced, but being honest too. If you take time to read thru the thread Aart mentioned, you will find any young LGD pup needs to be protected above all else; so if you pen that pup up inside your barn with your other animals, make sure it cannot be hurt and it cannot escape. (With your mention of wanting that LGD to also be a "part of the family", you are actually asking that dog to accept your family as part of its charges. If you have a large homestead and/or have quite a bit of goats/ponies/chickens/ducks/additions, that is asking too much of any LGD. I might also add, if your place is large with predators of any size, you might we wiser to consider getting more than one LGD pup.) If your place is small, then it could work out fine. Just know any "pup" needs to socialize with every animal/person you are wanting that pup to NOT SEE AS A PREDATOR; and it is best if that happens "after" the pup has bonded to whatever you are wanting it to be around most of the time. In my case, all my goats/fowl/dogs/humans roam around this 6-acre place together often. In your case, you wouldn't want your LGD to be hanging around your human family while the goats/pones/? were somewhere far away alone. So don't be too quick about making it a "family" dog or bringing it into your house.

When I went to look for an LGD pup I wanted one with a lot of energy, did not cow away from me but showed some spunk. I saw three pups and 2 of them chose to hide behind something while watching me. That was not a bad thing; however, I saw this pup standing its ground even when my son made a barking noise while jumping toward it. It backed up a little, then pounced forward toward my son and woofed at him. LOL That's the one I brought home and have not regretted it. However, that is also the type of personality that required humans to KEEP the alpha position. (My thread about it sheds more light on this as, at times, it has been quite challenging, especially thru adolescence.)

I think the best thoughts/suggestions I can leave you with is: *Know yourself!* Stay calm and assertive when dealing with your pup...never react to your LGD with feelings of anger. Keep positive thoughts and move with confidence. Your new LGD will appreciate those characteristics in you and have more of a tendancy to see you as his/her leader. However, know this: *the best LGDs think for themselves*; so do not expect your LGD to accept all your commands/instructions quickly. Above all ENJOY your relationship with your LGD. *It will turn out to be more of a partnership if your pup is permitted to learn to follow your commands while retaining its self-confidence.*  You will need to recognize the characteristics that show up in your pup, nurture the ones useful to your place and teach that pup to set limits on the ones that will cause problems.

Do keep us informed (with pictures) as this forum is full of knowledgeable dog people who enjoy the accomplishments of others.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

At 8 weeks old, puppies don't do a whole lot, but I would watch how they behave with the other animals. I would try to pick a puppy that doesn't seem interested in the birds at all and one that appears bonded to the goats. Living with birds is a result of training, just because the parents do does not mean there won't be a period that the puppy chases them. The pup should go straight out to the barn, best scenario would be to have a few kids you could place it with in a pen of their own. Your animals are going to need to become accustomed to it as well, the pony could really hurt it so if you don't have any younger goats to place with it make a pen in an area the other animals congregate. It will be able to watch and bond to the heard from the safety of its pen. Then you will need to start letting them interact under supervision. It's okay to interact with the puppy, but don't over do it because you don't want it bonded strongly to humans.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

As with any giant breed, eight weeks is too young to take him home. Large breeds mature more slowly than smaller breeds and he is really to immature, both physically and mentally, to leave his mother. Twelve weeks would be much better. Nobody ever regrets waiting until the puppies are this age as they will be more mentally prepared to leave home than at eight weeks. Right now they are learning bite inhibition and this is better learned on their litter mates than on your children. At eight weeks they are going to be terrified of being left on their own in the barn, they are too vulnerable. I know people do this, but it is a world of difference if there is an older dog with them to be watched over by.

I&#8217;d start with having the puppy adjacent to a pen of your animals so they can get used to each other. Then, I&#8217;d put the most tolerant animals in a pen with the puppy, but give the puppy a place to escape out of the pen. You don&#8217;t want him to become afraid of the livestock he is supposed to watch over. Do not put them together without supervision.

You should also start right away with basic obedience. Reward the puppy for sitting in front of you (a little food treat works well) and never ever let him jump on people. If you have to, go into a crouch so you can use your hands to put him into a sit and give him a treat and nice rub. Work on a solid recall as these dogs tend to act independently. Work on heel also, which seems silly on a farm, but it comes in very handy when you want to move him from one area to another or when you take him to the vet. Put him in the car and take him to the vet&#8217;s office for a few minutes at a time. This is to get him used to both the car ride and the vet&#8217;s. At the office, he is to sit nicely and not greet the other dogs because he will soon be a very intimidating size and you must have control over him. He needs to allow people to examine him, pick up his paws, look in his eyes, ears, and mouth.

He is giving his life to you, so feed him a high quality food. I feed my dogs raw, if you can&#8217;t do that, feed a big quality adult food, not a puppy food. Taste of the Wild is a top 20 food and costs less than other top rated foods. Look for grain free.


----------

